# Seit einigen Wochen Schwimmt Kot an der Wasseroberfläche



## Michael H (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

Wie oben schon Beschrieben schwimmt seit einigen Wochen der Kot an der Wasseroberfläche .
Futter wurde nicht gewechselt und am Teich auch nichts großartiges veränder't .
Da ich im großen Becken keinen Skimmer hab ( da bin ich der Skimmer ) bin ich jeden Tag damit beschäftigt die Kack-Würstchen abzufischen . Man glaubt kaum was aus so einem Koi doch rauskommen kann  .
Hat das wer noch hier oder bin ich der einzel Fall ..?

Füttere momentan zwei mal Täglich eine gute Handvoll Konishi Mainichi Swim .
Ansonsten gibt  es zwischendurch was ich so im Garten finde ( __ Schnecken , Regenwürmer , Raupen , Grashüpfer , Tomaten , usw. ) oder mal ein paar Reste , Nudeln , __ Reis , Kartoffeln usw.


----------



## muh.gp (14. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

na, wenn du Mainichi *Swim *fütterst, darfst du dich nicht wundern... 

Aber Spaß beiseite. Es könnte daran liegen, dass du zu viel Eiweiß fütterst. __ Schnecken, Regenwürmer und vor allem Raupen haben da einiges intus. Vielleicht mal eine Weile reduzieren oder weglassen. Aber ab und an schwimmt auch bei mir ein Häufchen oben, allerdings landet es dann im Skimmer.


----------



## Michael H (14. Aug. 2016)

Hallo
Das könnte natürlich sein . Heißt also ich mach weiter den Skimmer und Füttere nicht mehr so viel nebenbei .
Mal sehn ob's dann besser wird .


----------



## muh.gp (14. Aug. 2016)

Ich würde eher auf drei Hände Futter umstellen und die tierischen Zusätze minimieren...


----------



## Michael H (23. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

Nun gab es 4 Hände voll nur Koi Futter und wie gehabt das Zeug schwimmt oben rum .
Heute gab es Kaulquappen mal sehn was draus wird ...







P.S.: komt mir jetzt nicht mit " die armen Kaulquappen " . In einem natürlichen Gewässer ist das ganz normal .


----------



## efrainhowe (4. Jan. 2017)

Ich hab __ Graskarpfen in meinem Teich und habe auch das selbe problem.. habe bisher gedacht das es normal ist?! 
Woher weiß man dass man ihnen nicht zu wenig futter zuwirft?


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2017)

efrainhowe schrieb:


> Woher weiß man dass man ihnen nicht zu wenig futter zuwirft?


Jetzt zu der Zeit?


----------



## fiseloer (4. Jan. 2017)

Könnte das mit den aktuellen Temperaturen zusammenhängen?


----------

